# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Παλλάς Αθηνά [Pallas Athena, Carla C., Flandre]

## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

To ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ, το στολίδι της Ηπειρωτικής 

IMAGE1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα καράβι που έγραψε ιστορία στην διεθνή κρουαζιέρα αλλά στην Ελλάδα ατύχησε. 

Και λέω οτι έγραψε ιστορία γιατί ήταν από τα πρώτα πλοία της Princess Cruises, μιας μικρής εταιρείας που το είχε ναυλώσει από τη Costa το 1968 και που το διαφήμιζε ως PRINCESS CARLA. 
Η Princess είχε πρωτοεμφανιστεί με ένα καναδικό φέρι το PRINCESS PATRICIA- μια εξέλιξη των "δικών μας" ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και Σία - και αργότερα με το PRINCESS ITALIA που είναι το σημερινό SAPPHIRE του Λούη.
Το CARLA C. όμως ήταν το πρώτο που φόρεσε το γνωστό μας σινιάλο με το κεφάλι της γοργόνας.
Μετά την απέκτησε η P&O και σήμερα έχει γίνει ένας γίγαντας της κρουαζιέρας που τον ελέγχει η Carnival.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολλοί ήλπιζαν πως το επετυχημένο αυτό κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα έφερνε μια νέα πνοή στην εταιρεία. Δεν του έμελε όμως...

Το ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ μόλις είχε δέσει στον Πειραιά, φρεσκο-αγορασμένο από την Ηπειρωτική και με τα χρώματα της Costa ακόμα στο σκαρί του. 
Τότε που δεν είχε χτιστεί η 2η παγόδα και η πρόσβαση ήταν ελεύθερη. Ωστόσο η όμορφη πλώρη δεν "χώραγε" στο πλάνο.

Αφιερωμένη στον GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS που εκτιμά τα βαριά βαπόρια εκείνης της εποχής.

pallas athena 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι η συνέχεια της προηγούμενης φωτογραφίας, με το προηγούμενο όνομα να ξεχωρίζει. Το καράβι το ομόρφαιναν τα ιδιαίτερα σχεδιαστικά όκια, που νομίζω όμοια τους δεν ύπηρξαν σε άλλο βαπόρι (εκτός και του αδελφού του).

pallas athena.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το NORMANDIE είχε παρεμφερή όκια όχι όμως τόσο κυκλικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ από διαφήμιση για κρουαζιέρες τον Νοέμβρη του 1993, από Πειραιά για Νάπολι-Νίκαια-Βαρκελώνη-Πάλμα-Μάλτα-Πειραιά και Πειραιά-Σιβιταβέκια-Νίκαια-Βαρκελώνη-Μάλτα-Πειραιά.

pallas athena221.jpg

Και παρακάτω στη δεξαμενή της Σύρου. Ταξίδεψε μόνο 2 σεζόν άρα η φωτο πρέπει να είναι στο ξεκίνημα της σεζόν του 92 ή του 93. 

pallas ath.jpg

Το τέλος δεν ήταν και πολύ μακρυά...24 Μαρτίου 1994 στο Ξαβέρι...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακτη Ξαβεριου 24 Μαρτιου 1994 το *Παλλας Αθηνα* φλεγεται... 

PALLAS ATHENA.jpg

PALLAS ATHENA01.jpg

*Παλλας Αθηνα* το στολιδι της Ηπειρωτικης το κατατρωγουν αδειφαγες φλογες.

PALLAS ATHENA02.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> *Παλλας Αθηνα* το στολιδι της Ηπειρωτικης το κατατρωγουν αδειφαγες φλογες.
> 
> PALLAS ATHENA02.jpg


Συγκλονιστικό!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το πλοιο φλεγομενο ρυμουλκειται εκτος του λιμανιου, με κατευθυνση την νησιδα Αταλαντη... 

PALLAS ATHENA03.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Απριλιος 1994  διπλα στην νησιδα Αταλαντη θανασιμα πληγωμενο το Παλλας Αθηνα περιμενει καρτερικα το τελος του...
_1994 Pallas Athena.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Πώς έπιασε πυρκαγιά?

----------


## britanis

never see this pictures before;-(sad!
and it was direcly in the front of the epirotiki building ????

----------


## Ellinis

Indeed, she was moored right in front...

Here is an aerial view, from the TV news of those days.
The half sunk MELODY and the remains of BELLA MARIA are also seen at Atalante islet.
She was left smouldering for days and then she was a total loss. Some time later she was raised by Tsavliris and taken in tow to Aliaga to be scrapped.

Image1.jpg

----------


## despo

Φοβερός ο Απόλλων μου θύμισε το τραγικό τέλος ενος όμορφου πλοίου. Και μαλιστα ημουν αυτόπτης μάρτυρας αλλά χωρις εξοπλισμό (φωτογραφικές κλπ.)

----------


## polykas

> Διπλα στην νησιδα Αταλαντη θανασιμα πληγωμενο το *Παλλας Αθηνα* περιμενει καρτερικα το τελος του...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58442
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58443
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58444


_Συγκλονιστικό και λυπηρό ντοκουμέντο από τον φίλτατο Απόλλων._

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του λαβωμένου πλοίου.
Πηγή :http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Athena-02.html

Pallas%20Athena-03.jpg Pallas%20Athena-01.jpg Pallas%20Athena-02.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και επειδή οι φωτογραφίες στο θέμα από την καταστροφή του είναι περισσότερες από τις φωτογραφίες πριν, να ανεβάσουμε και μία από την εποχή που ταξίδευε για την Ηπειρωτική:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η μοίρα των γαλλικών καραβιών είναι να καταστρέφονται από πυρκαγιά. Κάτι με τις μονώσεις των ηλεκτρικών καλωδίων....Τόσα και τόσα χαθηκαν από πυρκαγιές. Ακόμα και το αδελφάκι του Antilles και αυτό από πυρκαγιά πήγε. Και μία σπάνια φωτογραφία του Flandre και Antilles μαζί στο λιμάνι της Γαλλίας Le Havre το 1963. Το Flandre που έκανε την υπερατλαντική γραμμή Le Havre-Νέα Υόρκη είχε μαύρη φορεσιά μέχρι που το 1962 το αντικατέστησε το France και επέστρεψε με λευκό πεια χρώμα στις κρουαζιέρες. Τα δύο αδελφάκια ήταν πανομοιότυπα εκτός από τις τσιμινιέρες που είχαν διαφορετικό ύψος και την διάταξη των παραθύρων στις περαντζάδες. 

Flandre_Antilles.jpg

Και δύο φωτογραφίες από το shipsnostalgia από την εποχή που ταξίδευε στην υπερατλαντική γραμμή της Νέας Υόρκης με την κλασσική μαύρη φορεσιά. Οι μετασκευές της Costa σαν Carla C άλλαξαν το καράβι αρκετά ιδίως στην πρύμη με την επέκταση των καταστρωμάτων πρύμα.

Flandre8.jpg Flandre3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Η μοίρα των γαλλικών καραβιών είναι να καταστρέφονται από πυρκαγιά. Κάτι με τις μονώσεις των ηλεκτρικών καλωδίων....Τόσα και τόσα χαθηκαν από πυρκαγιές. Ακόμα και το αδελφάκι του Antilles και αυτό από πυρκαγιά πήγε. Και μία σπάνια φωτογραφία του Flandre και Antilles μαζί στο λιμάνι της Γαλλίας Le Havre το 1963. Το Flandre που έκανε την υπερατλαντική γραμμή Le Havre-Νέα Υόρκη είχε μαύρη φορεσιά μέχρι που το 1962 το αντικατέστησε το France και επέστρεψε με λευκό πεια χρώμα στις κρουαζιέρες. Τα δύο αδελφάκια ήταν πανομοιότυπα εκτός από τις τσιμινιέρες που είχαν διαφορετικό ύψος και την διάταξη των παραθύρων στις περαντζάδες.


To ANTILLES εχει λιγο διαφορετικη κλιση στην πρυμνη.Οι φωτο που ανεβηκαν ειναι ολες φανταστικες

----------


## Melis7

Δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ αυτό το κρουαζιερόπλοιο όπως δεν θα ξεχάσω και τη μέρα που πήρε φωτιά. Είχε τελειώσει η επισκευή του και περίμενε να ξεκινήσει τις κρουαζιέρες του για τη νέα σεζόν! Π Α Ν Ε Τ Ο Ι Μ Ο ! ! ! ! Και τελικά έπιασε φωτιά. Ακόμα θυμάμα αυτό το τηλεφώνημα στο σπίτι μας στις 2.30 τα ξημερώματα και να λένε του πατέρα μου: Κατέβα στο λιμάνι, το καράβι έπιασε φωτιά..... Συγκλονιστικό. Ο πατέρας μου ήταν λοστρόμος.....

----------


## Ellinis

To τέλος του όμορφου πλοίου ήταν βίαιο. Για το βαπόρι αυτό η τύχη επεφύλαξε ένα άτυχο ξεκίνημα και ένα άτυχο τέλος. Και το λέω γιατί και το παρθενικό του ταξίδι προς τη Νέα Υόρκη, το 1952, ήταν εξαιρετικά άτυχο.
Ένω προσέγγιζε στο λιμάνι έπαθε black out και έμεινε ακυβέρνητο. Έτσι εμφανίστηκε μπροστά σε όσους το περίμεναν αβοήθητο και ρυμουλκούμενο... όχι και η καλύτερη διαφήμιση για ένα νέο καράβι.

Κατα τα άλλα όμως είχε μια μεγάλη καριέρα και σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Εδώ θαυμάστε την μεγάλη και όμορφη πλώρη του, ως CARLA C.

carla c.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Τα δύο αδελφάκια ήταν πανομοιότυπα εκτός από τις τσιμινιέρες που είχαν διαφορετικό ύψος και την διάταξη των παραθύρων στις περαντζάδες.





> To ANTILLES εχει λιγο διαφορετικη κλιση στην πρυμνη.


Πραγματικά, αυτό που λέγανε για τα Γαλλικά δίδυμα καραβιών, είναι πως δεν έβγαιναν ποτέ ίδια.

Παρακάτω, κατάπλους στη Μύκονο, η πρώτη απο μια σειρά φωτογραφιών της Παλλάδος παρέα στις άλλες με το WORLD RENAISSANCE. 

Η συγκεκριμένη είναι από τη μπροσούρα του 1994.
Pallas Athena 94.jpg

----------


## Melis7

Και κάτι ακόμα..... Θυμάμαι το 1993 (αν θυμάμαι καλά το έτος) είχα κάνει Πάσχα μέσα στο πλοίο. Τα μέλη του πληρώματος είχαν φτιάξει μόνοι τους τον Επιτάφιο και κάναμε το γύρο του πλοίου. Φοβερή σκηνή...... Στο τέλος καταλήξαμε στο εκκλησάκι που είχε το πλοίο και κάναμε τη Λειτουργία..... Αξέχαστη εμπειρία........

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Μεγάλες στιγμές της Ηπειρωτικής στη Μύκονο

αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο nikos aetos και στην υπόλοιπη παρέα

Image1.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Μεγάλες στιγμές της Ηπειρωτικής στη Μύκονο
> 
> αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο nikos aetos και στην υπόλοιπη παρέα
> 
> Image1.jpg


Θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι το Παλλάς Αθηνά ήταν το πιο εντυπωσιακό πλοίο της Ηπειρωτικής. Κρίμα που το είδαμε τόσο λίγο.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο φίλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS που τόσο απλόχερα μοιράζεται μαζί μας τις μεγάλες στιγμές της Ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας. Δύσκολο να τις ξαναδούμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mεγαλο, ομορφο και με παραστημα.Εμενα προσωπικα μου εδινε την εντυπωση οτι ηταν λιγο τραμπακουλας οπως και το αταλαντη.Δεν με επειθε κατασκευαστικα, οχι απο πλευση, αλλα απο εκει που επασχαν πολλα γαλλικα σκαρια.

----------


## Melis7

Απλά, ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφία........ Όσο για τοπ λοίο, απ'ο,τι θυμάμαι στο ταξίδι του ήταν φοβερό..... Το μόνο που θυμάμαι της Ηπειρωτικής που ήταν καλύτερο από το ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ήταν φυσικά το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ.......

----------


## Ellinis

Τα καταστρώματα του ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ ακολουθούσαν τη σχεδίαση που είχαν τα υπερωκεάνεια της εποχής που ήταν αντίθετη με τα τωρινά πρότυπα. Με τις καμπίνες στα κάτω καταστρώματα και τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους στα πάνω.

pallas dec.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτη η νεα αντιληψη βοηθαει τα πλοια με τα πολλα μπαλκονια και για αυτους που θελουν μια πλωτη ελουντα.Βεβαια τι πιο καλο απο μια ζεστη ξυλινη καμπινα χαμηλα με ενα παλιο φινιστρινι και ενα ωραιοτατο σαλονι στα ψηλα με θεα.

----------


## Melis7

> Τα καταστρώματα του ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ ακολουθούσαν τη σχεδίαση που είχαν τα υπερωκεάνεια της εποχής που ήταν αντίθετη με τα τωρινά πρότυπα. Με τις καμπίνες στα κάτω καταστρώματα και τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους στα πάνω.
> 
> pallas dec.jpg


Η κλασσική ονομασία όλων των deck όπως ήταν σε όλα τα βαπόρια του Ποταμιάνου......

----------


## Steliosoctavios

Ο πατερας μου εκεινη την εποχη περναγε  απ`ολα τα καραβια της εταιριας να δει αν πανε ολα καλα. Ηταν μηχανικος! 
Μιας και το Παλλας θα σαλπαρε την επομενη μερα αν θυμαμαι καλα, δεν μπορουσε να μπει στο καραβη να κανει επιθεωρηση. Θυμαμαι οτι πγηρε τηλεφωνο κατα της 4-5 το πρωι να μας πει οτι ειναι καλα και οτι το βαπορη πηρε φωτια και δεν ηξερε τι ωρα θα γυρισει. Μετα κατα της 7-8 το πρωι τα καναλια εδειχναν την φωτια και ειδα τον πατερα μου να ανεβαινει ανεμοσκαλα για να βοηθησει.

γυρισε κατα της 6 το απογευμα, μαυροςκαι συκινισμενος...λεει μεχρι τωρα οτι αν ειχε ανεβει  θα ειχε πατει χαμπαρη τη φωτια!

αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν 24 μαρτιου ετσι! ειχαμε γιορτη στο σχολειο τοτε ανημερα της 25ης μαρτιου.



Λενε οτι πηρε φωτια στο εστιατοριο και οτι μεσα στο καραβι ηταν 1 δοκιμος και αλλοι 2 ναυτες αντι μισου πληρωματος που χρειαζονταν αφου θα αρχιζε τις κρουαζιερεσ!

----------


## Melis7

Πολύ καλά θυμάσαι φίλε Στέλιο. Όπως τα λες είναι τα πράγματα.......

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αχ αυτή η πλώρη. Το σήμα κατατεθέν του CARLA C. Προσέξτε την ανάγλυφη γραμμή που ξεκινάει πάνω από την μπούκα της άγκυρας και το όνομα του πλοίου και πηγαίνει πρύμα. Εκεί διαχωριζόταν το μαύρο χρώμα του Flandre από το λευκό της υπερκατασκευής.

Carla C..jpg

πηγή shipspotting

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο τα ομορφοτερα γαλλικα σκαρια, απο κατασκευης.Γιατι τα γνωστα γαλλικα φορτηγοποσταλια που ηρθαν στην ελλαδα γινονταν η πολυ καλυτερα, στελλα σολαρις, ή πολυ χειροτερα, αταλαντη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ben θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου για το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ. Όταν ήρθε και μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80 που είχε διατηρήσει την αρχική μορφή του, ήταν όμορφο. Τα πράγματα άλλαξαν όταν άρχησαν οι ....επεκτατικές παρεμβάσεις πάνω στα καταστρώματά του με αποκορύφωμα την τελευταία που το έκανε σαν ένα κουτί πάνω σε γάστρα πλοίου, παραπλήσιο προς τα αυτοκινητάδικα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ετσι ήταν το < ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ >

*ΤΑΗΙΤΙΕΝ*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hitien-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hitien-02.html

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ben θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου για το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ. Όταν ήρθε και μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80 που είχε διατηρήσει την αρχική μορφή του, ήταν όμορφο. Τα πράγματα άλλαξαν όταν άρχησαν οι ....επεκτατικές παρεμβάσεις πάνω στα καταστρώματά του με αποκορύφωμα την τελευταία που το έκανε σαν ένα κουτί πάνω σε γάστρα πλοίου, παραπλήσιο προς τα αυτοκινητάδικα.



Σαφως και αναφερομαι στην τελευταια περιοδο του πλοιου και οχι στην αρχικη.Το αδελφο νησσος κυπρος του Κ. Ευθυμιαδη ηταν πανεμορφο αλλωστε.

----------


## pantjo

Ψαχνωντας σε κατι παλια φωτογραφικα αρχεια βρηκα καποιες φωτο που νομιζω οτι ειναι σπανιες γιατι ειναι μεσα απο το λιμανι.

Palaca Athina Fire (2) (Large).jpg

Palaca Athina Fire (3) (Large).jpg

Palaca Athina Fire (4) (Large).jpg

Palaca Athina Fire (7) (Large).jpg

Palaca Athina Fire (10) (Large).jpg

----------


## pantjo

και μερικες ακομα

Palaca Athina Fire (10) (Large).jpg

Palaca Athina Fire (12) (Large).jpg

Palaca Athina Fire (14) (Large).jpg

Palaca Athina Fire (18) (Large).jpg

Palaca Athina Fire (26) (Large).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

εντυπωσιακές και αποκαλυπτικές! ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Μιας και ήσουν εκεί, μπορείς να μας μεταφέρεις και το "κλίμα"¨από το ντόκο;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικα ντοκουμεντα απο μια απο τις πολλες κακοτυχιες που χτυπησαν την μεγαλη αυτη εταιρεια.Μετα απο αυτο αρχισε το φλερτ με την carnival ο γαμος με την SUN LINE ο δευτερος γαμος με την Louis και απο το 2004 το τελος.Κριμα γιατι απο εκει  βγηκαν και πολλα αξιολογα στελεχη για τη θαλασσα και τα γραφεια που σημερα διαπρεπουν.Ουσιαστικα μιλαμε για την μανα της κρουαζιερας στην ελλαδα μαζι με τους τυπαλδους

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν θέλω να αδικήσω την πυροσβεστική αλλά μου φαίνεται πως η στρατηγική που ακολούθησε ήταν η κλασσική "ας κάψει ότι έχει να κάψει και θα σβήσει".

Η Παλλάδα καιγόταν και κάπνιζε για μέρες μέχρι που έμεινε κουφάρι. Ένα τέλος που έχουν μοιραστεί άφθονα κρουαζιερόπλοια και φέρι στο παρελθόν. 
Μπρίτανυ του Χανδρή,
Rasa Sayang,
Riviera,
Melody,
Αιγαίον,
Θεοσκέπαστη,
είναι μερικά που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό.

Aπό δελτίο ειδήσεων των ημερών εκείνων, το ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ προσαραγμένο στην Αταλάντη. 

pallase1.jpg

----------


## BOLCARIB

για ολους τους φιλους του site μερικες φωτο απο την 7ημερη κρουαζιερα 18/6/93 'Χρυσομαλο Δερας'.

various 039.jpg various 030.jpg various 025.jpg various 027.jpg

----------


## BOLCARIB

το ημερησιο προγραμμα στα Ελληνικα την ημερα της αναχωρησης

various 031.jpg various 033.jpg various 034.jpg various 038.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα ειναι μοναδικα δειγματα απο μια εταιρεια που θα μπορουσε να μεσουρανει ακομα.

----------


## Ellinis

Καλως ήρθες στην παρέα φίλε bolcarib, και ευχαριστούμε για τα ωραία αναμνηστικά που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## BOLCARIB

ευχαριστω πολυ Ellinisγια το welcome !! Δυστυχως λογω ελλειψης χρονου δεν ημουν ενεργος τοσο καιρο στους σχολιασμους των υπεροχων θεματων που δημιουργουνται μεσα στο site. Οντως η Εpirotiki θα μπορουσε ακομα να μεσουρανει αλλα πληρωσε το τιμημα της ασυμφωνιας με την Carnival και τον μη εκσυχρονισμο του στολου της... Δεν ειναι λιγο να εχεις το μονοπωλιο σε μια τοσο σημαντικη αγορα για 50 χρονια (ελεω cabotage) και να καταφερνεις να χρεωκοπησεις... Επειδη ασχολουμε με τον τουρισμο και την κρουαζιερα την οποια λατρευω, ιστορικα νομιζω οτι το τελειωτικο χτυπημα ηταν ο πολεμος στην Γιουγκοσλαβια και η ναυπηγηση των 2 olympic...

----------


## Ellinis

Και δεν είσαι ο μόνος που το πιστεύει αυτό. Αν και όλοι (; ) καμαρώναν όταν τα παραλάβαν τα δύο αυτά καράβια ήταν αφενός εκτός κλίματος εποχής (μαζική και οικονομική κρουαζιέρα) και αφετέρου εκτός κλίματος Ηπειρωτικής. Και για να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ, η Ηπειρωτική -και πάμπολλες άλλες ελληνικές εταιρείες- κέρδισε εκμεταλλευόμενη παλαιά σκαριά που αλλού τα θεωρούσαν "τελειωμένα". Τα έπαιρνε φθηνά και με τα ικανότατα ελληνικά πληρώματα τα έκανε βασιλοβάπορα. Τα δύο Olympic ήταν το ακριβώς αντίθετο σε αυτή την λογική.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω με τον ellinis.Tα δυο olympic και αργοτερα olympia ηταν καταστροφη γιατι δεν ηταν εκμεταλευσιμα λογω της πολυ μεγαλης καταναλωσης.Το πως αγοραστηκαν αυτα τ δυο πλοια ποτε δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω και η αποτυχια τους φαινεται απο το οτι καμια εταιρεια στον κοσμο δεν εφτιαξε κρουαζιεροπλοια με αυτες τις προδιαγραφες και χωρητηκοτητα.
Απο την αλλη το αλλο προφιλ της εταιρειας ηταν να αγοραζει σχετικα μεγαλης ηλικιας πλοια, αλλα παντα πρωην βασιλισσες ή ξεχωριστα σκαρια.Ολα τα πλοια ηταν πανεμορφα λειτουργικα και με εναν ελληνικο αερα.Πλοια που πολλοι κατηγορησαν λογω παλαιοτητας λογω του καμποταζ που τα προφυλασε χαριστικα απο τους <ξενους>.Βεβαια υπαρχει και ο αντιλογος οτι με την μαμα carnival απο πισω θα βλεπαμε ακομα τον βυζαντινο σταυρο, ατοφιο, ακομα πανω στα κρεμ βαπορια αλλα....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία σπάνια φωτογραφία ελαφρώς... μακιγιαρισμένη του Pallas Athena σαν Princess Carla (που ποτέ όμως δεν έγινε εγγραφή με αυτό το όνομα στο Lloyd's List) το 1969 στο Ακαπούλκο του Μεξικού όταν ήταν ναυλωμένο  από την Costa στην Princess Cruises:


πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## BOLCARIB

μπροσουρα του 1993 με 2 κρουαζιερες στην Δυτικη Μεσογειο

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν το πλοό ταξίδευε στην Καραϊβική ως CARLA COSTA. Το όνομα και οι λωρίδες στη μπάντα είναι ρετουσαρισμένες μιας και η φωτο είναι από τη μπροσούρα της χρονιάς που η Costa εκμοντέρνισε τα σινιάλα της και αντικατέστησε το "C." στο όνομα με το Costa.

Aφιερωμένη στο καλό φίλο του πλοίου GiannisMantzouris
carla costa.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το οποίο πλοίο εκτός από το γεγονός ότι ήταν από τα πιο όμορφα που πέρασαν από την Ηπειρωτική, ήταν και το πρώτο που "έσπασε" το καμποτάζ μιας και ξεκίνησε κρουαζιέρες από τον Πειραιά με Παναμέζικη σημαία. 

Τουλάχιστον αυτό αναφέρεται σε αφιέρωμα στην υπόθεση του καμποτάζ στο περιοδικό Αργώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι έτσι είναι, την πρώτη χρονιά (1992) ταξίδεψε νηολογημένο στον Παναμά με το "Panama" γραμμένο με πολύ μικρά γράμματα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αν σκεφτούμε όμως ότι οι Ποταμιάνοι υποστήριζαν τότε με σθένος το κομποτάζ και επ' ουδενί λόγο δεν ήθελαν την άρση του...

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι είναι Αλέξανδρε, έλα όμως που το καράβι δεν μπορούσε να σηκώσει ελληνική σημαία γιατί είχε ξεπεράσει το ηλικιακό όριο των 20 ετών που ίσχυε για ύψωση ελληνικής σημαίας σε νεοαγορασθέν επιβατηγό...
Τελικά και η νομοθεσία για την 20ετία πήγε περίπατο, και η άλλη για την 35ετία και τι πάθαμε; τώτε που ισχύανε είχαμε καλύτερα καράβια από τώρα; 
Ομορφότερα σίγουρα πάντως!  :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

> και μερικες ακομα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85132
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85133
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85134
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85135
> ...


 
ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ , όπως θα έλεγε και ο συγχωρεμένος ο Μπονάτσος.
ΑΝΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΕΣ

----------


## despo

Οχι, η εικοσαετία ίσχυε για τα επιβατικά-ακτοπλοικα πλοία μόνο. Για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε ποτέ κανένας περιορισμός.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στα κρουαζιεροπλοια ισχυε η τεσσαρακονταετια και οχι η  εικοσαετια που ισχειε στα ακτοπλοικα για υψωση της ελληνικης σημαιας.Το παλλας αθηνα εγινε μια μικρη εξαιρεση για να υψωση ελληνικη σημαια γιατι οταν ηρθε ηταν λιγο πανω απο τα 40.Και αυτο βεβαια ειχε σχολιαστει ποικιλοτροπος απο τα ναυτιλιακα εντυπα της εποχης.Αυτα βεβαια δεν ειχαν τελικα κανενα νοημα γιατι το πλοιο μας αφησε στις 24 μαρτιου του 1994 οταν και πηρε φωτια

----------


## Ellinis

Το 1992 το ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ βρέθηκε στη Λισαβώνα, οπότε και το φωτογράφισε ο Πορτογάλλος καραβολάτρης L.Correira. Στην πρύμνη του κυμμάτιζε η σημαία του Παναμά, νομίζω για πρώτη και τελευταία φορά σε πλοίο της Ηπειρωτικής.

άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες του εδώ και εδώ

PALLAS~2.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Επιβλητικο πλοιο και φωτογραφημενο απο εξαιρετικη γωνια ληψης.
 ...μας λειπουν ολο και περισσοτερο τετοια σκαρια.

----------


## Ellinis

> Να και μία σπάνια φωτογραφία ελαφρώς... μακιγιαρισμένη του Pallas Athena σαν Princess Carla (που ποτέ όμως δεν έγινε εγγραφή με αυτό το όνομα στο Lloyd's List) το 1969 στο Ακαπούλκο του Μεξικού όταν ήταν ναυλωμένο από την Costa στην Princess Cruises:


Aλέξανδρε, άλλη μια φωτογραφία του CARLA C. με τα σινιάλα της Princess Cruises και την επιγραφή "PRINCESS CARLA" κάτω από το φουγάρο.

Είναι τραβηγμένη το 1969 στη Βαρκελώνη, άρα μάλλον πριν ξεκινήσει για να πάει στην Αμερική και ξεκινήσει τη ναύλωση στην Princess.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aλέξανδρε, άλλη μια φωτογραφία του CARLA C. με τα σινιάλα της Princess Cruises και την επιγραφή "PRINCESS CARLA" κάτω από το φουγάρο.
> 
> Είναι τραβηγμένη το 1969 στη Βαρκελώνη, άρα μάλλον πριν ξεκινήσει για να πάει στην Αμερική και ξεκινήσει τη ναύλωση στην Princess.


Σπάνια ντοκουμέντα αυτά ¶ρη. Μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση πως το πλοίο δεν άλλαξε όνομα καθ όλη την διάρκεια της ναύλωσής του από την Princess Cruises που θα ήταν πιο μαρκετίστικο για την αμερικάνικη αγορά σαν Princess Carla.

----------


## τοξοτης

Δύο ακόμη <μαύρες> σαν *FLANDRE*

Flandre-03.jpgFlandre-05.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20F/slides/Flandre-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20F/slides/Flandre-05.html

*CARLA C*
Carla%20C-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Ca/slides/Carla%20C-01.html

*CARLA COSTA*
Carla%20Costa-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Ca/slides/Carla%20Costa-01.html

----------


## Ellinis

> Σπάνια ντοκουμέντα αυτά ¶ρη. Μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση πως το πλοίο δεν άλλαξε όνομα καθ όλη την διάρκεια της ναύλωσής του από την Princess Cruises που θα ήταν πιο μαρκετίστικο για την αμερικάνικη αγορά σαν Princess Carla.


Yποψιάζομαι πως το μάρκετινγκ του πλοίου στην Αμερική το ανέφερε ως "Princess Carla". 
Σε συνέχεια του πρώτου πλοίου της Princess Cruises του PRINCESS PATRICIA που ήταν ναυλωμένο από τη Canadian Pacific, αλλά και του "Princess Italia" που ήταν το μαρκετίστικο όνομα του επίσης ναυλωμένου ITALIA. 
Ίσως η μη επίσημη αλλαγή ονόματος των δύο Ιταλικών πλοίων να είχε να κάνει με γραφειοκρατικούς λόγους.

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φακός του ¶γγλου καραβολάτρη Albert Novelli μας χάρισε μια όμορφη πόζα του πλοίου ως CARLA C. πλαγιοδετημένο έτσι όπως ήταν και στον Πειραιά την μοιραία μέρα που έδωσε τέλος στη δράση του.

Το CARLA C. λοιπόν, στις ιστορικές αποβάθρες του ποταμού Χάντσον, εκεί που άλλοτε έδεναν τα υπερωκεάνια που είχαν σαν προορισμό τη Νέα Υόρκη.

Για τον φανατικό φίλο του καραβιού GIANNHS MANTZOYRIS !

CARLA C NEW YORK.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful photo by Tony Garner on Shipspotting today!
Henry.
1257706.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Beautiful photo by Tony Garner on Shipspotting today!
> Henry.
> 1257706.jpg


Φωτογραφία και πλοίο *ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ !!!!!!!!*

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Δυο Γαλλιδούλες στη Μύκονο! WORLD RENNAISANCE και ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ!
Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους T.S.S.Apollon, Ben Bruce, Ellinis, maiandros.

pallas - rennaisance.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο απο τον παλαιο φιλο IANNI MANGOYRI απο την τελευταια περιοδο της παντοδυναμιας της ιστορικης αυτης εταιρειας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δυο Γαλλιδούλες στη Μύκονο! WORLD RENNAISANCE και ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ!
> Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους T.S.S.Apollon, Ben Bruce, Ellinis, maiandros.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127407


_Πανεμορφη  εικονα!!! απο το ανεκτιμητο φωτογραφικο αρχειο του φιλου GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS _

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a beautiful photo of her by Tony Garner (Shipspotting) against the backdrop of Patmos. 
She looks glorious in the smart Epirotiki livery and is definitely one of the best photos I have seen of her under the Greek flag

Henry.

1276414.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Amazing photo!!! Thank you very much    Henry!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κάποια καράβια έχουν γράψει ιστορία και ακόμα και όταν πάψουν πλέον να υπάρχουν, εξΆ αιτίας κάποιου ατυχήματος, ναυαγίου ή της διάλυσής τους λόγω παλαιότητας, παραμένουν στο πάνθεον της ιστορίας σαν θρυλικά καράβια. Ένα από αυτά ήταν το γαλλικό υπερωκεάνιο Flandre (20.470 grt, 183 μέτρα μήκος, 1.663 επιβάτες σε τρεις θέσεις, max. speed 22 knots). 
Με την λήξη του ΒΆ παγκοσμίου πολέμου οι υπερατλαντικές εταιρίες που παραδοσιακά είχαν την μεγαλύτερη επιβατική κίνηση του Ατλαντικού βρέθηκαν με πολλές απώλειες λόγω βύθισης ή πυρκαγιάς των πλοίων τους σαν αποτέλεσμα του πολέμου. Οι γάλλοι που είχαν πλέον μόνο δύο καράβια, το Liberte και το γηραιό Ile de France, έπρεπε πάση θυσία να ναυπηγήσουν νέα καράβια για να παραμείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί στον Β.Ατλαντικό απέναντι στην Cunard με τα Queen Mary και Queen Elisabeth και την επικείμενη ναυπήγηση του United States από την United States Lines. Αρχές του 1950 ναυπηγούνται δύο μικρότερα (περ. 20.000 τόνων) αδελφά πλοία για λογαριασμό της Compagnie Generale Transatlantique, τα Flandre και Antilles, που προορίζονται για την γραμμή της Καραϊβικής. Καθώς η γραμμή της βορείου Αμερικής είναι η πλέον κερδοφόρα αποφασίζεται η αντικατάσταση του βοηθητικού De Grasse, που λόγω μικρής ταχύτητας και παλαιότητας δεν μπορεί να συνυπάρχει πλέον στη γραμμή με τα μεγαλύτερα γαλλικά καράβια της CGT, με το νεότευκτο Flandre ενώ το Antilles δρομολογείται κανονικά στην Καραϊβική. Τον Ιούλιο του 1952 το Flandre με την χαρακτηριστική μαύρη φορεσιά των πλοίων του Β. Ατλαντικού της εποχής (που το διαχώριζε από το λευκό Antilles) ξεκίνησε το επεισοδιακό παρθενικό του ταξίδι από την Χάβρη προς την Νέα Υόρκη. Μεσοπέλαγα στον Ατλαντικό το καράβι ακινητοποιείται για τέσσερις ώρες λόγω βουλωμένων σωληνώσεων τροφοδοσίας καυσίμου από κακής ποιότητας καύσιμο που είχε παραλάβει. Μετά την επισκευή του όμως το πρόβλημα ξαναπαρουσιάζεται, και με την άφιξή του στον μεταναστευτικό σταθμό της Νέας Υόρκης το πλοίο παρουσιάζει απώλεια ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και αδυνατεί να βιράρει τις άγκυρές του για να πλεύσει προς την προβλήτα της French Line. Με τραυματισμένη την εθνική υπερηφάνεια των γάλλων από την πρώτη αυτή άφιξη του καραβιού στην Νέα Υόρκη, ρυμουλκείται από 4 ρυμουλκά στον ντόκο όπου θα επισκευαστεί. Το πλοίο επιστρέφει στο ναυπηγείο στην Γαλλία και όλα τα προγραμματισμένα ταξίδια του για το 1952 και αρχές του 53 ακυρώνονται. Τα υπόλοιπα χρόνια κύλησαν ομαλά για το Flandre το οποίο ταξίδευε 9 μήνες στην γραμμή του Ατλαντικού και τους υπόλοιπους στην Καραϊβική μαζί με το Antilles μέχρι το 1968 που η κίνηση στον Β. Ατλαντικό έχει πέσει αισθητά λόγω του αεροπλάνου και η CGT το πουλάει στην ιταλική Linea Costa. Το καράβι μετονομάζεται σε Carla C και μετασκευάζεται σε πολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο μίας θέσης. Αμέσως ναυλώνεται από την Princess Cruises (μετέπειτα μέρος της P&O) για κρουαζιέρες από το Los Angeles προς Μεξικό μέσω Παναμά και τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια με το όνομα Princess Carla (το οποίο όμως χρησιμοποιήθηκε μόνο στο μάρκετινγκ της Princess Cruises) συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει ναυλωμένο. Το 1970 μετά την απώλεια του Fulvia επιστρέφει στην Linea Costa και με το θρυλικό “C” στην τσιμινιέρα του ξεκινά κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική. Το 1974 λόγω πολλών και συχνών βλαβών στις ατμομηχανές του, η Costa τις αντικαθιστά στο ¶μστερνταμ με ντιζελομηχανές Stork-Werkspor και οι κρουαζιέρες του συνεχίζονται κανονικά. Το 1984 το καράβι αναβαθμίζεται και το 1986 με την αλλαγή πολιτικής της εταιρίας του που θέλει όλα τα πλοία της να έχουν το επώνυμο Costa μετονομάζεται σε Carla Costa. Το 1992 η Costa στο πλαίσιο της αντικατάστασης του στόλου της με νεότευκτα αποφασίζει την πώληση του Carla Costa το οποίο βρίσκει νέους ιδιοκτήτες τους αφους Ποταμιάνου. Την άνοιξη του 1992 καταφθάνει στον Πειραιά και μετά από σύντομες επισκευές και αλλαγή του ονόματός του σε Pallas Athena ξεκινά 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά και Τουρκία με τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα της Ηπειρωτικής. Η σύντομη όμως καριέρα του με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής φτάνει στο τέλος της στις 23 Μαρτίου του 1994 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όταν αναμένοντας να ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρα εκδηλώνεται πυρκαγιά σε κάποια καμπίνα και γρήγορα παίρνει διαστάσεις. Το καράβι ρυμουλκείται φλεγόμενο στην νησίδα Αταλάντη όπου συνεχίζει να φλέγεται για κάποια ακόμα 24ωρα. Με κατεστραμμένη την υπερκατασκευή και λυγισμένες όλες τις λαμαρίνες της γέφυρας και της τσιμινιέρας, το άτυχο 43χρονο πλοίο δεν έχει προοπτικές επισκευής και έτσι τον Δεκέμβριο του 1994 ρυμουλκείται στην Aliaga της Τουρκίας για διάλυση. Ήταν το προτελευταίο καράβι της γαλλικής CGT που είχε κατορθώσει να επιβιώσει και με την διάλυση του τελευταίου, του France (Norway), έκλεισε και το τελευταίο κεφάλαιο της μεγάλης δύναμης του Βορείου Ατλαντικού με το όνομα Compagnie Generale Transatlantique ή French Line.

Στις αρχές της καριέρας του σαν Flandre της Compagnie Generale Transatlantique (French Line)


FLANDRE4.jpg
Σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο Carla C της Linea Costa

Carla_C.jpg
Σαν Carla Costa

Carla_Costa.jpg
Κατά την σύντομη καριέρα του με την Ηπειρωτική σαν Pallas Athena

Pallas_Athena.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Two beautiful photos of her by Gordon Dalziell on Shipspotting this morning taken at Istanbul.

Henry.

1749184.jpg1749185.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PALLAS ATHENA_1.jpgΗ απώλεια του πλοίου ήταν μέρος μιάς σειράς ατυχημάτων (ναυάγια,πυρκαγιές) που χαρακτήρισαν την Ηπειρωτική προς το τέλος της ιστορικής της πορείας.

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι Ηπειρωτική αλλα μπουρλωτική!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ομορφο PALLAS ATHENA στην Λισσαβωνα 

PALLAS ATHENA 1992-08 Lisboa © Luis Miguel Correia (1).jpg

απο το παρακατω ενδιαφερον μπλογκ που εχει και αλλα ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα

http://lisboncruising.blogspot.gr/20...1_archive.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον μπλογκ. Τα γαλλικά ήταν επιρρεπή στις φωτιές κ δεν εννοώ από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_27 Μαρτιου του 1994 στην νησιδα Αταλαντη, τρεις ημερες εχουν περασει απο  την εκδηλωση της πυρκαιας  κι'απο το Παλλας Αθηνα ακομη  βγαινει καπνος   

_27 March 1994 Pallas Athena.jpg27 March 1994 Pallas Athena_02.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Mια κοντινή της Γαλλίδας για το φίλο TSS Apollon που είδε τα  δυσάρεστα γεγονότα από κοντά

pallas athena.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Nα εισαι καλα φιλε GIANNHSMANTZOURIS  ευχαριστω! _

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Και μια πλωριά του ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ.

pallas athen.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φοβερη φωτο ενος ατυχου πλοιου της Ηπειρωτικης!Ευχαριστουμε τον GTZIANNIMETSURI

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα ομορφη "αερο"φωτογραφια  μας χαρισε ο φιλος GIANNHSMANTGOURIS!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Πραγματικα ομορφη "αερο"φωτογραφια μας χαρισε ο φιλος GIANNHSMANTGOURIS!!!_


Τον ορισμό όμως της πανοραμικής κ της αεροφωτογραφίας τον ξέρεις; Αμ δεν τον ξέρεις! Γι' αυτό έχουμε τους ειδικούς :Fat: .
Αλλά ας επανέλθω. Πραγματικά όμορφη από το απίστευτο αρχείο του φίλου μας.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Είκοσι χρόνια συμπληρώνονται αυτές τις μέρες από τότε που κάηκε το ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ

pallas athina fire.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ετσι ακριβως_ _  ηταν Πεμπτη 24 Μαρτιου του 1994 _

----------


## pantelis2009

To PALLAS ATHENA στην Aliaga φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο SELIM SAN στις 23-12-1994. 

PALLAS ATHENA 01 SELIM SAN 23-12-1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια ομορφη επιχρωματισμενη φωτο του Flandre απο το ships nostalgia

image11.jpeg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όμορφη πόζα του Pallas Athena στο Bergen της Νορβηγίας το 1992, από το shipspotting.com
Pallas_Athena.jpg

----------

